# Next step?



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

I just put down Lime on my lawn at 50lbs per sf according to my results from soil test earlier this month. The test also stated that I need 3-4 applications of Fertilizer. Should I apply some now? Then in the fall, If I plan on renovating in the fall?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

can you post the rest of the soil test?


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

robjak said:


> can you post the rest of the soil test?


Sure @robjak.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue1987 said:


> robjak said:
> 
> 
> > can you post the rest of the soil test?
> ...


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Have you put down any fert yet this year? How does your lawn look? What fert are you thinking of using?

I would wait for at least one good rain event before fertilizing after the lime. .


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

robjak said:


> Have you put down any fert yet this year? How does your lawn look? What fert are you thinking of using?
> 
> I would wait for at least one good rain event before fertilizing after the lime. .


Not yet, my spreader came a few days ago so I'm now starting out. I'll provide some pictures of the lawn as well.

I was thinking of using one of these according to the soil sample recommendations. Would you recommend another?





My backyard is basically weeds. I'm guessing Previous owner did not take care of front and back yard. I'm trying to resurrect it lol.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Either would be fine. 18-24-12 better. Plan to a renovation in the fall.

Please read G-man's soil remediation guide. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You ideally want a fertilizer with a 4-1-3 ratio of N-P-K. That probably isn't available at Home Depot/Lowes. So, what to do? You can order it and apply at a rate to put down 1 lb of Nitrogen/1000 sq feet, or you can use a couple different fertilizers.

It doesn't really matter what you use as long as you get 4 lbs of Nitrogen, 1 lb of Phos, and 3 Pounds of Potassium. If you are a bit over or under on one, that is fine.

A single application of the 18-24-12 at 4 lbs/1000 sq ft will get you:
0.18x4=0.72 lbs of N
0.24x4=0.96 lbs of P
0.12x4=.48 lbs of K
That takes care of all the P, but leaves you short on the N and K.

You can find a high Nitrogen fert for the rest of the N at any big box store.

You will need to find a high Potassium fert for the K. You can look online or at the store for 0-0-50 (sulfate of potash) or 0-0-60 (muriate of Potash). The sulfate is better for the lawn, but either will work for the rest of the K.

Don't apply more than 1 lb/1000 sq feet of any nutrient per month to avoid damaging your existing lawn (or weeds...  ).


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

Why not address the broadleaf weeds now with a 2-4-D, then wait a week or two and apply the fertilizer?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like creeping charlie which will not be easy to kill. Not much grass. At least it is green.

I would wait and then kill it all in late summer and reseed in early fall (not sure on timing in VA). Fixing PH and adding P and K to the soil now is the only thing he should be worrying about.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Blue1987 said:


> I just put down Lime on my lawn at 50lbs per sf according to my results from soil test earlier this month. The test also stated that I need 3-4 applications of Fertilizer. Should I apply some now? Then in the fall, If I plan on renovating in the fall?


Just noticed: 50lbs per sf 50 lb per 1000 sf correct?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You can do the first fertilizer application in the spring. It will help bring up the P sooner. I would split it in two applications to spread out the Nitrogen and help ease the grass into summer. You can use either the 18-24-12 or 18-24-6. The slight difference in Potassium won't matter.

You could also do half of the first application now, and the second half in early fall if you don't want to risk the higher spring Nitrogen from a full application. Too much spring Nitrogen can lead to summer stress and disease. That is a particular concern in warmer areas like most of Missouri and a lot of Virginia.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes 50lbs per 1000sf and yes I am planning on killing the weeds a few weeks before Fall renovation! Can't wait!. Thank you guys for the suggestions! Waiting on my fertilizers to be ready for pickup.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Blue1987 said:


> Yes 50lbs per 1000sf and yes I am planning on killing the weeds a few weeks before Fall renovation! Can't wait!. Thank you guys for the suggestions! Waiting on my fertilizers to be ready for pickup.


Fertilizers? Multiple? What did you order?


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

robjak said:


> Blue1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes 50lbs per 1000sf and yes I am planning on killing the weeds a few weeks before Fall renovation! Can't wait!. Thank you guys for the suggestions! Waiting on my fertilizers to be ready for pickup.
> ...


Lesco 18-24-12 fertilizer . Now my next question might be a dumb question lol, the math part. What's the math involved if my backyard is around 1600 sf? The bag is 50 lbs and they recommended me to put 4.5 lbs.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Lesco 18-24-12 fertilizer Home Depot


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

robjak said:


> Blue1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes 50lbs per 1000sf and yes I am planning on killing the weeds a few weeks before Fall renovation! Can't wait!. Thank you guys for the suggestions! Waiting on my fertilizers to be ready for pickup.
> ...


I chose the Lesco 18-24-12 fertilizer to start out with now.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Blue1987 said:


> I chose the Lesco 18-24-12 fertilizer to start out with now.


If you don't use all of it this spring, it can be used as a started fert for the fall seeding. It is also mostly fast release Nitrogen.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

one bag ? 2? size?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Also, can you tell me what type of lime you put on?


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

robjak said:


> Also, can you tell me what type of lime you put on?


 1 Bag of the Lesco 50lb fertilizer. I used the GreenLawn Brand of Ultrafast Calcitic Lime.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

bernstem said:


> Blue1987 said:
> 
> 
> > I chose the Lesco 18-24-12 fertilizer to start out with now.
> ...


Thanks!, will do.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Now go back to Bernstem's post:



bernstem said:


> A single application of the 18-24-12 at 4 lbs/1000 sq ft will get you:
> 0.18x4=0.72 lbs of N
> 0.24x4=0.96 lbs of P
> 0.12x4=.48 lbs of K
> ...


apply the 4Lb per 1000. and you that will leave you with 34 Lbs of starter fert for your renovation.

You could then possibly kill the weeds off with weed-b-gon or other 3 way weed killer. If you think there is enough grass to look okay after the kill. If not wait until Later in summer.

Next level: Find the high Potassium fert. Do you know of any feed stores nearby? This where you will find 0-0-50 (sulfate of potash) or 0-0-60 (muriate of Potash).


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Did you use 4 bags of the lime? Do you happen to have a bag left or a picture of the back of the bag?


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

robjak said:


> Did you use 4 bags of the lime? Do you happen to have a bag left or a picture of the back of the bag?


The bags are in the trash lol. I used it up on Friday. But I did use the 4 bags totaling to 200lbs total.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Did you get a sprayer and glyphosate concentrate?


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

robjak said:


> Did you get a sprayer and glyphosate concentrate?


Yup, I did purchase a 2 gallon sprayer from HD to start out with, and the glyphosate should be ready tomorrow for pickup as well along with my fertilizers. I actually posted in the weed identification thread last week, to see what weeds were growing on my fence and was recommended to get the glyphosate. The fence weeds I plan on killing once I pick it up because of the poison oak and ivy plants that are growing. Then I'll be using it for the fall renovation.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Blue1987 said:


> The bags are in the trash lol. I used it up on Friday. But I did use the 4 bags totaling to 200lbs total.


So 50lb/ksqft of fast acting lime? All at once?

What was the application rate on the bag?


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

I forgot what the bag said, I tried going back but it was too far down with all the trash. I did it all at once


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

g-man said:


> Blue1987 said:
> 
> 
> > The bags are in the trash lol. I used it up on Friday. But I did use the 4 bags totaling to 200lbs total.
> ...


I forgot what it had stated, I tried to get one bag out of the trash but its too far down, I'll give it another shot. I did apply it at once.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Fast acting reacts faster. Going above bag rate (usually 6-9lb/ksqft) can create pH issues. I guess we will find out.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

That was what i was getting at. Fast acting. I did try to google the rate but was not successful so i asked for the bag.

PH could spike? Does anyone have any experience with this. Total calcium should be the same right?

Might be a good idea to soil test again in august before renovation.


----------

